# bump on nose - please help



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would get her back to the vet and ask him if she might have an infection settling from the cough. Just to be on the safe side. I havent ever seen anything like that before. good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I think I would get her back to the vet and ask him if she might have an infection settling from the cough. Just to be on the safe side. I havent ever seen anything like that before. good luck and let us know what happens.


Hi Carol, thanks for the fast reply...she has been on routine drugs for after her spay and then Baytril for an extra week because of the cough, so they don't think infection. The vet suggested she bumped her nose and it was swelling or maybe bug bites...but those things would not move...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hve never seen anything like that, and I would get her to the vet as soon as I could. This is totally not rght.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

It is sort of hard to tell exactly what it looks like in the pictures. It looks as if there is quite a bit of swelling? Did you say the bump moves? Just from the looks of it ( like I say, I am just going on what the pics look like to me )...it reminds me of a friend's dog who had an allergic reaction to something ( they still dont know...but think it was a plant or something ). I just remember his whole face swelled up. Perhaps this is an allergic reaction to something? Was she out in the yard or somewhere and could have eaten a strange plant or something? Also..."could" she have bumped it? Could be a hematoma of some sort? I do remember once this happened to Buddy. I have no idea how he bumped it but his neck swelled up to a HUGE ball shape. It scared the heck out of me. Turned out to be a hematoma and was treated with meds.

I agree..take her to a vet...i wish I could be of more help. I am just guessing but hope it rests your mind a bit at ease that it is most likely treatable.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

By the way, she is beautiful!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nanika, PM sent.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

mybuddy said:


> It is sort of hard to tell exactly what it looks like in the pictures. It looks as if there is quite a bit of swelling? Did you say the bump moves? Just from the looks of it ( like I say, I am just going on what the pics look like to me )...it reminds me of a friend's dog who had an allergic reaction to something ( they still dont know...but think it was a plant or something ). I just remember his whole face swelled up. Perhaps this is an allergic reaction to something? Was she out in the yard or somewhere and could have eaten a strange plant or something? Also..."could" she have bumped it? Could be a hematoma of some sort? I do remember once this happened to Buddy. I have no idea how he bumped it but his neck swelled up to a HUGE ball shape. It scared the heck out of me. Turned out to be a hematoma and was treated with meds.
> 
> I agree..take her to a vet...i wish I could be of more help. I am just guessing but hope it rests your mind a bit at ease that it is most likely treatable.


Sorry about the pictures, I know it is hard to see. There is a fair bit of swelling and the strange part is the swelling seems to move. It started on top of her snout and is now at the side. The bump is hard and she has not fever or no discharge from her nose. I thought it was possible that she bumped her nose while wrestling with our other retriever but any swelling from a bump would not move around.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A cough after surgery is not too unusual, as a tracheal tube is used for anestehesia. The bump may or may not be related. I wonder if when coming out of anesthesia she might have flung her head, bumped it, and gotten an abscess... is it hot? Hard or soft? Painful to the touch?






Nanika said:


> I am hoping that someone on the forum can help...My beautiful 8 year old developed a funny bump on her nose just after having her spayed. When I picked her up from the vet she was fine (just the usual soreness) but she developed a nasty cough that lasted for several days. I went back to the vet and they asked me to watch her for a day or two...well the cough went away and then this funny bump appeared (it looks like a roman nose). This roman nose lasted about a week and then the bump moved over on the side of her snout. I am at my wits ends...can anyone help? PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> I am hoping that some pictures will upload...sorry about the funny faces in the pictures...she would not cooperate.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

The swelling that Buddy had moved. It almost felt like a gob of jelly under his skin. It happened to him a few years ago and happend while we were in Korea. The vet there ( who I thought was wonderful ) called it a "hematoma". English was not his first language..perhaps this is not the correct terminology. 

Pointgold just posted and called it an "abscess"..perhaps this is a better term. But perhaps this is a possibility..maybe she did hit it when coming out of her sleep. I know they they do thrash around a lot when that is happening. From what I understand, it would take a few days for the lump to grow because it is actually blood from a broken blood vessel...? please, if this is wrong, anyone feel free to correct me but this is what I understood when Buddy had it.

Dont worry too much ok? I know, that is so much easier said than done. I am the worst with these sorts of things!

Hugs to you!!!!!!!

Victoria and Buddy


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> A cough after surgery is not too unusual, as a tracheal tube is used for anestehesia. The bump may or may not be related. I wonder if when coming out of anesthesia she might have flung her head, bumped it, and gotten an abscess... is it hot? Hard or soft? Painful to the touch?


I was not worried about the cough...knew that some irritation after anestehesia was possible. The bump is hard to the touch and does not seem painful. would an abscess move around like this one seems to (from top to side)


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Nanika said:


> I was not worried about the cough...knew that some irritation after anestehesia was possible. The bump is hard to the touch and does not seem painful. would an abscess move around like this one seems to (from top to side)


 
Yes, I think it would move...Buddy's moved a lot.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

If it moves, this is good news right?


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Well the bump hasn't moved alot...it was on top of the snout for a week and now is on the side. It doesn't move when touched, but is hard and 'lumpy'.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

OH...so it isnt mobile to the touch? Hmm..I wish I knew what to say. I think the best bet is for the doctor to look at it. Do you have a good vet?


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Both of the vets at our clinic are really, really, really good. I just don't know what to think...and they were not sure...drives me crazy! I will probably call them and see if they can see her this week.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok..good that you think highly of your vets and trust them.

I think it is probably hard for them to know without seeing her. They can probably judge better after seeing it, touching it etc.

Please keep us posted ok?


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Hi Nanika,

So sorry to hear about the bump on your girl. I think the best way is to keep an close eye on it for about a week. If she did bump into something then the swelling should go down. If not, definitely take her back to your vet and ask for tissue aspiration. It could be an allergic reaction also. Tissue could react and get quite firm to touch. 
BTW, she doesn't look 8 yrs old at all in those pictures. Very beautiful Golden you got there!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Well an update about the swelling on Skeena's nose...

I contacted the vet and they said they could see her on Friday and tonight (Thursday) the bump seems to have disappeared.

Don't you just love how both dogs and kids do things like this right before appointments or when you say "my dog never......and then they do it"

I think that if the bump is at all visible in the morning I will take her in and if not just keep watching. 

Thanks for keeping her in your thought.
Laura


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Laura

Good news! Yes, that is always the way isnt it? I am so happy that it has gone down. How relieved you must be.

Hugs to you all
Vic and Buddy


----------

